# طريقة صناعة صابون التواليت



## AbdoAbbas (28 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن لينك او شرح لطريقة صناعة صابون التواليت بالتفصيل ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يونيو 2014)

لصعوبة الانتاج من البدايه الى النهايه (من اول الزيت والصودا الى الشكل النهائى ) - هناك طريقة اخرى - تشترى النودلز وهو متوفر وتضيف اليه الاضافات -المطلوبه(عطور والوان ومقوى رغوه ومانع تهيج للجلد واضافات طبيه وعلاجيه ان رغبت ......الخ)
ويمر بثلاث مراحل من المزج ثم البثق النهائى ثم التقطيع والتشكيل فى القوالب والختم والتعبئه والتغليف- هذه فكره قد تدفعك اما للتقدم على معرفة التفاصيل وهى كثيرة جدا وتحتاج مهارات فى التصنيع - مع اعتبار توفر رأس المال وهو ليس بالقليل-واما للتراجع والتفكير فى مشروع مناسب.


----------

